# FR: X ou Y + accord du verbe, de l'adjectif, etc.



## Randisi

Salut, tout le monde!

I have a general question. Here is the sentence that brought it to mind:

"Le bien ou le plaisir exigent la totalité des voix."

The good or pleasure require the totality of voices.

But why is the singular conjugation, here it would be 'exige', sometimes used and a plural conjugation at other times?

I seem to remember reading somewhere that the singular equates to an exclusive disjunction (either the one or the other, but not both); and the plural equates to the inclusive disjunction (either the one or the other, and possibly both). Is this true?

But in this case, pleasure and the good are more or less equated, so could 'and' be appropriate?

Thanks

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also sujets coordonnés par "ou" - accord du verbe in the Français Seulement forum. When the first coordinated term is _vous_, see FR: vous ou X + accord du verbe.


----------



## hibouette

Here i think "ou" means "comme" 

Le Bien comme le Plaisir exige la totalité des voix.
The Good like the Pleasure requires the unanimity.


For me the verb should be conjugated with one of the subject




(Good = moral value, contrary of Evil)


----------



## Jim Profit

I beg to differ with hibouette.

The plural conjugation is correct.
Randisi you nailed the problem from the start:
Just like in Boolean algebra, the "ou" with plural equates "inclusive disjunction" (or reunion?).

I see the subject of the sentence being the entire group "Le bien ou le plaisir".
What do you mean "one of the subject" hibouette? I think both are the subject. I might be wrong though, so perhaps a linguist will enlighten us all.

Oh and here, as an example, NOT a proof:

_"La vie ou la mort *sont* au pouvoir de la langue." (Livre des Prophètes, 8, 21)._

Hope it helped

Forgot this: 
Yes Randisi, I guess you could replace "or" by "and" but keep in mind that they really are not the same logic operator. So the meaning of your sentence would be somewhat different. I think it's safe to say that you could start the sentence that way : "The good _along with_ pleasure..." ("Le bien _autant que le/a l'instar du_ plaisir..."), if you really have to replace the "ou/or". I agree with hibouette on this replacement.


----------



## Randisi

Thanks for the advice, both of you.

I think 'the Good along with pleasure requires' may be the way to go.

I noticed I instinctively wrote "the Good or pleasure require" with the plural conjugation above. Funny, I'm not even certain if this is acceptible in my OWN language! But "the Good or pleasure requires" just sounds off somehow, though it may be correct.


----------



## SimoneSimon

Bonjour!

  Je ne me souviens plus, dans le cas de deux noms, un étant masculin et l'autre étant féminin, si ce qui les suit doit convenir avec le masculin ou avec celui que vient au bout.

  C'est plus évident dans le contexte:

Le *style ou manière* dans *lequel/laquelle* les écrivains choisissent de présenter leurs idées est divisé entre l'abstrait ou la théorétique, et le concret ou l'exemplaire.

  Merci de votre aide!

~SimoneSimon


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Hi,
May I suggest to get rid of laquelle which always sounds a little awkward in French :
Le style ou la manière choisis par les écrivains pour présenter leurs idées sont divisés entre l'abstrait et la théorie, le concret et l'exemple.


----------



## cillou

bonjour,

beekeeper, je ne suis pas certaine de ta réponse. Il me semble que lorsqu'on utilise ou, on exclut et donc on n'a pas de pluriel en suivant.
le style et la manière choisis 
le style ou la manière choisi(e) ? 
je demande confirmation, si quelqu'un suit ce fil.

pour finir de répondre à la question de simonesimon : quand on a un nom masculin et un nom féminin, ce qui suit est accordé au masculin pluriel d'où la réponse : le style et la manière choi*sis
*


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Lorsque le donneur d'accord est constitué d'éléments coordonnés, la règle générale est d'accorder avec l'ensemble des donneurs, c'est à dire que le receveur se met au pluriel même si chacun des éléments coordonnés est un singulier.
Voici la règle de grammaire in extenso.


----------



## cristele

SimoneSimon said:


> Le *style ou manière* dans *lequel/laquelle* les écrivains choisissent…


Dans ce cas la tu es oblige de repreciser l'article defini de maniere:
le style ou *la *maniere. Si c'est ou (l'un ou l'autre) le masculin l'emporte, donc, dans *lequel*. Note que preciser les 2 comme tu as fait n'est pas faux.
Si c'est le style ET la maniere, alors tu ecris dans "lesquels" puisque le masculin l'emporte.
(PS: desolee les raccourcis ascii ne fonctionnent pas sur mon clavier, donc pas d'accent dans ma reponse)


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Je ne voudrais pas devoir insister sur ce point mais l'exemple donné est tout à fait différent. En effet vous donnez un pronom relatif qui a pour fonction de prendre le relais, si je puis dire, du nom immédiatement précédent.
Je maintiens donc la règle de grammaire que j'ai énoncée auparavant.
Toute autre anaphore serait à la limite du janotisme.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si le _ou_ est exclusif ou que les deux sujets expriment la même idée ou une gradation – ce qui est le cas ici –, on fera l'accord avec le dernier sujet ; sinon on met le pluriel.

_Le style ou la manière dans *laquelle* les écrivains choisissent de présenter leurs idées est divis*ée*…_

Mais avec des virgules, il faut faire l'accord avec le 1er sujet :

_Le style*,* ou la manière*,* dans *lequel* les écrivains choisissent de présenter leurs idées est divis*é*…_

AJOUT:
Quoi qu'il en soit, la première phrase est *à éviter* étant donné qu'on dit _*dans* ce style_, mais _*de* cette manière_… Ainsi _la manière dans laquelle_ est une anacoluthe.


----------



## Dieanotherday78

Bonjour!

Je suis en train de traduire la phrase suivante: Particular bin or container can be recognised....

Ma proposition: Une poubelle ou un conteneur spécifique peut être identifié(e)...

Donc, je ne sais pas lequel choisir pour le mot _identifié_, masculin ou féminin. Qu`est-ce que vous en pensez?

Merci.


----------



## zirconium

le masculin l'emporte.


----------



## Gigote

En effet, le masculin l'emporte.

Je ne connais pas le contexte de cette phrase mais, si c'est possible, il me semble plus élégant de la mettre au pluriel:

_Les poubelles ou conteneurs spécifiques peuvent être identifiés..._


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai des doutes sur la conjugaison en italique:

"Pour faire une recherche par pays, il suffit de sélectionner le pays ou le groupement de pays qui vous_ intéresse? / intéressent ?."_

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## janpol

le pays qui vous intéresse - le groupement de pays... Ce sont les pays qui sont intéressants... Difficile de concilier les deux dans la même phrase...


----------



## lilouette

A mon avis: "Interesse" et non pas interessent

"Il suffit de selectionner le pays *OU* le groupement de pays qui vous interesse"

Ici, il s'agit soit du pays, soit du groupement de pays mais pas les deux

S'il y avait *ET* a la place de OU , a ce moment la, Il aurait fallut utiliser interessent


----------



## Polder

Hello,
The following sentence is from an article in French that I'm reading at the moment:

*Elles ne peuvent pas quitter le pays sans que leur mari, père ou frère ne donnent leur accord.*

I have two questions:

a. After using 'ou', why the plural form of the verb 'donner' is used here?

b. I don't understand to whom does 'leur' in 'leur accord' refer to?

I hope someone will explain this to me. 
Thanks in advance,
Polder


----------



## MaxximBlanc

Hi ! 

A) You use the plural form because you're talking about : *the husband + father/brother* : they are at least 2.

B) "leur" refers to *the husband + father/brother* 's agreement 

I hope it'll help


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

a. The plural form is correct as well as the singular when sujects are linked with _ou  _while the plural form is compulsory when using  _et  _instead of _ou _, but here it would obviously change the meaning.

b. Opting for a verb in the plural results in the use of _leur_ that refers to either subject of _donnent leur accord. Son _could agree if the verb was in the singular form.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Polder

Thanks a lot for the explanation. But this raises a new question. If here the subjects are treated as plural, then shouldn't one say: 
.......leurs mari, père ou frère ne donnent .....   
?


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

Regarding the verb it's the same as in English = until Peter or Paul agree (and not "agree*s*") and that is the case in your original sentence:
*leur mari, père ou frère ne donnent (plural) leur accord.

*Regarding "leur frère, leur père etc..." it means "le frère, le père etc" de ces femmes (elles). You might be surprised not to see plural here (as plural would be used in English) for "leur mari", etc and "leur accord". Maybe this could help:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2537859

Cheers


----------



## Maître Capello

Jeanne75 said:


> Regarding the verb it's the same as in English = until Peter or Paul agree (and not "agree*s*") and that is the case in your original sentence:
> *leur mari, père ou frère ne donnent (plural) leur accord.*


Not exactly. 

Actually, when the coordinated subjects are *mutually exclusive* as it is the case here, the singular is usually used, but the plural is also possible.

_sans que leur mari, père ou frère ne donn*e* *son* accord_ 
_sans que leur mari, père ou frère ne donn*ent* *leur* accord_ 

See also the thread sujets coordonnés par "ou" - accord in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Zingapuro

Alors, voici la phrase:
_
NE JAMAIS faire fonctionner cet appareil si le cordon ou la fiche sont endommagés.
_"et" au lieu de "ou", c'est facile, mais doit-on mettre au pluriel même avec "ou"?
Et sinon, comment s'accorde "endommagé" - seulement avec le nom qui lui précède, soit "la fiche"?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

C'est un peu la _logique booléenne_ qui s'applique dans un tel cas...

"ou" : _singulier ou pluriel_ si l'un des éléments est déjà lui-même au _pluriel_ ; idem pour le genre : en cas de genres différents, on a souvent tendance à accorder au _masculin_

"et" : pluriel dans tous les cas ; accord au _masculin_

"... si le cordon ou la fiche est endommagé"

Après, dans le cas ci-dessus, on pourrait aussi - pourquoi pas ? - concilier les deux de la façon suivante :

"... si le cordon ou la fiche est endommagé(e)"


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait un peu plus compliqué que ça. Toutes sortes d'accords sont possibles lorsque des termes sont coordonnés par _ou_ :

On fait en principe l'accord avec *l'ensemble des termes*, comme avec _et_.
Lorsque les termes sont mutuellement exclusifs, désignent une réalité unique ou forment une gradation, il existe plusieurs solutions :
On devrait faire l'accord avec le terme *le plus proche* conformément à la tradition grammaticale.
Si le dernier terme est féminin et qu'il y ait au moins un terme masculin, on accorde souvent *au masculin*, qui est le genre indifférencié.
Rarement, on fait l'accord avec *le premier terme*.

Lorsque l'un des termes prime sur les autres, on fait l'accord avec celui-là.
Dans le cas présent, il n'y a pas d'exclusion : le cordon et la fiche peuvent tous deux être endommagés. On utilisera donc de préférence le masculin pluriel :

_si le cordon ou la fiche *sont* endommagé*s*_


----------



## Professor Sewell

Un défaut ou une faiblesse cachés chez une personne hautement estimée.

Est-ce correct de mettre un "s" à la fin de caché puisqu'il s'agit de deux noms?


----------



## SwissPete

Oui, c'est tout à fait correct.


----------



## gaylussac

Bonjour, 

I'm unsure whether to treat this compound subject as singular or plural. 

The English sentence I want to translate is: *"Any information or advice you could provide would be very much appreciated." *My confusion stems from the fact that what I really mean is "information AND/OR advice".  

Here is my attempt: *"Toute information ou tout conseil que vous pourriez fournir, quels qu’ils soient, seraient extrêmement appréciés." 
*
Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## JClaudeK

Sans "quels qu’ils soient" (que je trouve inutile) , il faut mettre au singulier:

_"Toute information ou tout conseil que vous pourriez fournir serait extrêmement apprécié." _


----------



## Lly4n4

Comme c'est un "ou" inclusif (gaylussac acceptera les deux avec plaisir), j'ai tendance à préférer le pluriel, même si les deux versions sont acceptées.
_Toute information ou tout conseil seraient appréciés.

Coordination avec OU. Accord. Exposé d'ensemble_


----------



## gaylussac

Merci JClaudeK et Lly4n4!


----------

